# 2 tractors for haying



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Was looking for a 60 to 70 hp tractor for our small haying operation, didn't really need the hp, just the weight. I have a couple of smaller tractors but they are working to their limit with the haybine and I can't haul a wagon behind the baler. They will be used for raking and tedding. I found 2 local that were in my budget (I don't want to borrow money).

First was a 3020 JD diesel, jungle shift, hours not known, working condition from a friend of the family. If I had one complaint it would be rear tires were poor. He's had it a few years, motor is pretty tight, everything works as it should. 2 rear remotes, filled rears, weights on front. $3000 cash

Second one was a 5000 Ford Gas, 8 speed standard shift, I never did check the hours. Decent tires, motor sounds good, everything works. 1 rear remote, filled rears, and 6' bush hog. $3500

Long story longer, I bought the 3020 about a week ago. The owner of the 5000 stopped in this weekend, and asked if I was still interested, I gave him the old no money spiel, and told him I chose the diesel. He asked If I was interested in bartering, he wants a garage built and my family are all carpenters. We ended up shaking hands, I gotta build a 28x32 garage, for the tractor, he pours the slab and buys all materials.

So if anyone has any advice on either a 3020 Deere or a 5000 Ford, I would like to hear it good bad or indifferent. We will be pulling a 9' haybine, small square baler, or 6' flail chopper for green feed. Actually having 2 will be awesome when I need to hay and chop green feed at the same time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think you should be tickled to death to have both.....and after you use them this season you will know a lot about each one. I am not knowledgeable about the 5000, but the 3020 is a very desirable tractor....especially in a diesel.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I drove a Deere 3020 diesel once, and that is one nice haying tractor. Felt like an insult to get back on the IH 686 after the 3020.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sound like decent prices. Especially the jd. As long as it is in good working order. Sounds like fun. Dont forget the pics.

Look to be 4-5 gph fuel use? Let us know the actual use.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/6/266-ford-5000-tests.html

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/6/63-john-deere-3020-tests.html


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Definitely did well on the 3020. I think I'd hook the 5000 to the flail chopper and let it there.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Early 5000 or later?

Early ('65-'67) is 60 PTO HP at rated engine speed.& 56 PTO HP at rated PTO speed

Later ('68-'76) is 67 PTO HP at rated engine speed & 63 PTO HP at rated PTO speed

3020 is 71 PTO HP at rated engine speed & 64 PTO HP at rated PTO speed

HTH, Dave


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Ran a 5000 row crop for most of my time growing up... 4 cyl diesel but the gasser should be okay, just cost more to run. Good tractor!

Sounds like a good deal all around. Best of luck! OL JR


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Spend a many hours on a Ford 5000 diesel, unfortunately had a loader and broken powersteering so the brakes got a lot of use.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

That's a heck of a good deal on the 3020.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I was really hoping you were gonna say you didn't buy that 3020 so I could.....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

That is a steal on a 3020 in running condition.....heck you could part it out and probably get more than that for it. Early model 64-68 with the hydraulic levers on the dash I assume? Not sure what you mean by jungle shift? A 3020 is a great hay tractor and a good match for the equipment you list. I have had a 67 3020 diesel and currently have a 71 3020 gas......perfect tractors for tedding, raking, 9 foot haybine, and square baling.


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

JD is a 67 hydraulics on dash, syncro range. (if you ever shifted one you would know what I mean). That was my choice, the 5000 is a 76 model, only draw back is gasser; tickled pink to have them both.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We bought a 401B, the industrial version of the 3020 for the same reasons as you --but for more $$. Good deal. It is fun to work on with no computers and all, just a tractor!


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

I wish a deal like that on the 3020 would come my way. Great Deal. Happy haying.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I have run a later model 5000 since I was big enough to reach the pedals (ours is a diesel) and it is an excellent haying tractor for small operations. The only drawback that we've ever had with it was they had a lower capacity hydraulic pump, something like 5 or so GPM. Works fine for the smaller hydraulic cylinders on hay equipment, but we had a loader on our 5000 for a long time and it was slow to do any serious work with.

As for the 3020, I would love to add one to my "collection" someday, but just haven't had the chance. Let a real nice early model with rollbar/sunshade get away from me for $8K at an auction this spring. This one was about as mint as you could get without having someone do a complete restoration... should give you an idea of the deal you got on yours.  The only thing you might want to watch on the 3020 would be the seals on the load shaft for the 3-point hitch. If they start to leak, you should probably upgrade them to the newer bushing/seals. Not that hard of a job, but can be a pain since they will leak all the time, not just when the tractor is running.

In my area, both of those tractors would have been a great deal.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Sounds like you got a great deal all the way around congrats may they work well for you for many years to come


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Spend a many hours on a Ford 5000 diesel, unfortunately had a loader and broken powersteering so the brakes got a lot of use.


I have a Ford 5000 and like the tractor. We bought one with a loader on it and had the same trouble. Rebuilt the motor in it a couple of years ago and took the loader off. I am currently rebuilding the steering box right now. Brother was hauling hay wagons last year and bearings went out of worm gear shaft, so he would turn steering wheel one way and it would raise up and the other way it would lower, it was funny watching him try to get it back down hill to garage. Anyway I think you will be happy with it. They are pretty easy to work on and good fit for small hay operation.


----------



## JeffMNY (Jan 5, 2014)

Very good deal on both. Here both would bring a higher price. I have run both a 3020 and a 5000. Both good tractors. One of my all time favorites is a flat deck 5000. Would like to have one here. I think it would play ok with my red ones.

You will notice the gas consumption more than a diesel, but there are advantages to it as well. I have a red one in that HP range. It's nice in the winter to go out and load hay or plow snow with just turning the key and hitting the start button.

Hope you have good luck with both


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://stcloud.craigslist.org/grd/4991607944.html


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

azmike said:


> We bought a 401B, the industrial version of the 3020 for the same reasons as you --but for more $$. Good deal. It is fun to work on with no computers and all, just a tractor!


The 401A and 401B series were industrial versions of the 2020 not the 3020. The 3020 is quite a bit more powerful.

One could better compare the 401 series to the 2510 or 2520 row crops series since those two are basically a 2020 engine stuffed into a rowcrop chasis.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rankrank1 said:


> The 401A and 401B series were industrial versions of the 2020 not the 3020. The 3020 is quite a bit more powerful.
> 
> One could better compare the 401 series to the 2510 or 2520 row crops series since those two are basically a 2020 engine stuffed into a rowcrop chasis.


Yep, have a JD 400 backhoe and a JD 401C industrial loader, for awhile you could goto a John Deere ag dealer and order parts for a 2020 and they'd cost half of what the Construction/Industrial dealer would charge.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Read my post on "John Deere 4230 load shaft question" it will answer how to fix a leaking load shaft.


----------

